# Haplochromis sp. "blue obliquidens" video



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I throw my excess males into my 180 gallon tank. This male controls one-third of the entire tank. Note that not all Victorians need to have females in the tank to show good color.






Kevin


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Great looking lil' dude...


----------



## CichlidKnight (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice looking male. One of my favorite victorian species..


----------

